# Strange eating habits??



## corey_600rr (Jul 29, 2010)

I have a 7 month old girl that eats everything in sight "strings grass leaves etc" Pretty much you name it and she eats it well for the last month or so she has lots of diareah and just wondering if anyone has any ideas if it would be her food causing this or if its just the fact that she seems to eat everything in sight? I am going to try switching her food but she is on Iams puppy now and has been since I got her at about 8 weeks old? I just dont know what to do and the vet is expensive and I have asked and they just seem to want to run tests on her all the time but she seems very healty she weights right at 55lbs now and is very energetic? Please help?


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/3749-pet-food-rating-comparison-chart.html
I would switch foods just because Iams is not the greatest food. Don't let her eat everything in sight. It can cause a blockage that will cost you a huge fortune in vet bills to fix. Is she crate trained?


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

corey_600rr said:


> I have a 7 month old girl that eats everything in sight "strings grass leaves etc" Pretty much you name it and she eats it well for the last month or so she has lots of diareah and just wondering if anyone has any ideas if it would be her food causing this or if its just the fact that she seems to eat everything in sight? I am going to try switching her food but she is on Iams puppy now and has been since I got her at about 8 weeks old? I just dont know what to do and the vet is expensive and I have asked and they just seem to want to run tests on her all the time but she seems very healty she weights right at 55lbs now and is very energetic? Please help?


Have her stool checked at the vet. Could be giardia or coccidia. Has she been checked for worms? I know the vets are expensive but before you get a dog you have to consider vet expenses for unexpected visits.


----------



## corey_600rr (Jul 29, 2010)

yes she is crate trained and she has been dewormed and the eating everything is really hard to control she does it all the time she will rip up anything that she can and eat it but mostly it is blankets and think that have strings to it? Any Ideas on food I know some of the better ones but really cant affort $50 a bag food is there anything that is good and reasonably priced?? Also what exactly are giardia or coccidia??


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Google them but here is a brief description  coccidia is a parasite that affects the intestinal tract. They can get it by eating feces  
Giardia is something they can get from drinking out of ponds, streams, lakes, etc. Basically dirty water that has been contaminated by feces. I had a dog get it that used to swim in lakes that canadian geese and ducks frequented. Both cause loose stool and diarrhea. Take a stool sample to your vet and have it checked. You don't have to make an appointment for you dog to be seen and isn't to expensive. They are both pretty cheap and easy to treat. As far as food goes taste of the wild is a great grain free food that is reasonably priced


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

It could just be a stage she's going through where she wants to eat everything. She may grow out of it, just keep an eye on her and make sure she doesn't get into anything dangerous. As far as food goes you mainly want to stick with "grain free" foods, most of your mainstream food companies use grains(corn, soy, wheat) to act as cheap fillers. You want a food that has a meat as the first ingredient. You can give Taste of the Wild, Orion, Blue Buffalo, or Professional a try. I would personally go to your local feed store, and see what works for your budget and is high qaulity. Just remember grain free. Also if you have an actually feed store, not a big chain pet store, go there, they often carry better qauility foods, and the people tend to be more knowledgeable. Good luck!


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

My dog had the same problem when she would get into everything luckily she has stopped that and her poop is much better now.


----------

